# Confused after BDS



## Miha (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I have completed my BDS from Pakistan, and am a resident of UAE. I have completed my housejob too. I would like to know my opportunities here in UAE. Also, I would like to know the courses I can join in the UK, as I plan to continue my studies there hopefully. But,I do not have the required 2 years experience usually asked for. I cannot go to Pakistan for further experience, and in UAE I cannot practice till I have DOH /MOH.

I would be grateful to anyone who can help me as I am in a fix.

Dr. Madiha Riaz


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

i am facing the same problem, i live in pakistan but opting which post graduation to do is very difficult


----------

